# York Diamond 80- Error code flashes 7 times



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, you probably should have looked through this forum before you insulted many of the regulars, who, for the most part, are hvac techs that make their living repairing furnaces, etc., yet still contribute with helpful info and advice, often going above and beyond to lend a hand. None of us are "rip off artist(s)" as you so eloquently wrote. As a former "rip off artist" ,as you would call it, I take exception to your post. Sure, their are bad apples in any profession, but for the most part we are all honest tradesmen who love what we do and work hard to make an honest buck. With this being said, clean your friggen' flame rod with some steel wool. Then, go hang your head in shame. :furious:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

apclyps said:


> I have a York Diamond 80 furnace. Installed in the attic.
> 
> When I unplug it and re-plug it back in... It will kick on, blower going, the ignighter will glow red hot, the gas will flame for a few seconds and then the ignighter will stop glowing, the gas shuts off. A few seconds later it will cycle the same way again. The blower is going the entire time.
> 
> ...


Gee I dunno..last customer called me a rip off I walked out on. Can't have faith if you insult the helping hand.

However, I am ready to make an exception in your case.

Email me you cred card # and we'll talk:icon_cheesygrin::clover:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

apclyps said:


> Can anyone help... I really don't want to call a repair (rip off artist).
> 
> Thanks... I'm mechanically minded... but don't know anything about furnaces.


Really should think before you post comments like you did. As said earlier. Many techs post help here. And don't appreciate being called a rip off artist.

good luck


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else! I don't take kindly to being called names.

Good Luck!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post removed. Lets not start a flame war.


----------



## apclyps (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW... I guess lesson learned for me...

Can't help but speak from experience though... I wished I could say different.

I did read the others and do know there are honest folks out there. Part of the reason I posted here and didn't call someone. I could read and see that people where actually helpful vs rolling the dice on the yellow pages.

For what its worth... my apologies to those of you who DON'T send two different Technicians out to trouble shoot an AC unit and charge an elder woman $500 to recharge the the freon; because her son doesn't live in the same town to call "Bull S" when its 90 degrees outside.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep. Any one would have been happy to help you. We do this for free so slamming us here, in this venue, is especially distasteful.

I wish I could express my true true sentiments but it would be against the forum rules. I like posting here cause I feel like I am giving back to the industry but when i read mean spirited posts calling us "rip offs" it makes me wonder why we give freely of our time.


----------

